# Belly Spots?



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Can't tell you what they are, but my boy had two or three like that. They went away by themselves.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Puppy pox? In the past when I had a pup with these, I just washed their belly with an antibacterial soap and they went away in a bit. The pox were almost flat pustules with a greenish pus in them. They never seemed to bother the puppies.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Superficial pyoderma...


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

Yup, looks like what can be referred to as puppy acne .. antiseptic shampoo/soap every other day for a week, then twice a week for one to two weeks should clear it up


----------

